# ترنيمة قول لهم إنك معايا ايريني ابو جابر 8 سيرفرات



## GAD FOR JESUS (10 فبراير 2010)

*
ترنيمة قول لهم إنك معايا
ايريني ابو جابر*







*
كلمات الترنيمه*

*
أد إيه قلبى وَجَعنى ... لما أخدوا مِنِّى وَلدى

يا عدرا ده إنتى أم يعنى ... دُقتى هَمِّى ودَمع خَدِّى

آه يا وَجَعى يا مَرارى

يا إلَهى طَفِّى نارى

مش باأقول هاأخد بتارى

بَس عَدلك هُوَّ قَصدى

1- نِفسى بنتى لمَّا تُخرُج تيجى تانى بالسَّلامه

وأبقى مش خايفه عليها مـ المَشاكل والمَخاطر

نِفسى أى وشُوش حزينه تلقى تانى الإبتسامه

نِفسى لِلعِشرَه إللى بيننا نِبقَى نِعمل ألف خاطِر

مِد إيدَك يا رَجايا

ياللى بيك كُل الحِمايه

قول لهم إنَّك معايا

أصلهم فاكرينى وَحدى

2- إيه إللى يمنَع نِبقَى واحد رَغم أى فروق فى ديننا

ياللا إيدَك وَيَّا إيدى نحُط للكَراهِيَّه آخر

أنا إيرينى وإنتى فاطمه بس حُب كبير ما بيننا

إفهموا ده الله مَحَبَّه زى ما هُو رحمن وغافِر

قُولوا للظَّالِم كِفايه

ذنبُهُم إيه الضَّحايا

باأتطِحِن تحت الرَّحايه

يا إلَهى خُد بِيَدِّى
*







*
اسم الترنيمه :قول لهم إنك معايا

المرنمه :ايريني ابو جابر

نوع الملف : mp3

الحجم: 8 ميجا 
*













 
*رابط مباشر*


*mediafire*


*4shared*


*filefactory*


*usershare*


*ifile*

*megaupload*


*2shared*

















​


----------



## روح الرب (10 فبراير 2010)

*
Very nice

God bless you

*
*Thanks*
*

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييل..........ربنا يباركم
مجهود مبارك
سلام المسيح لك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليك على الترنيمه 
جارى التحميل .........
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للترنيمه الرائعه والمجهود

الرب معاااكم*


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 فبراير 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة 

الرب يباركك
ويرفع الاضطهاد 
عن
شعبه
+
+
+++
+
+​


----------



## ayman adwar (12 فبراير 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة خالص


----------



## naro_lovely (14 فبراير 2010)

*حلوة قووووووووووووى بجد واللحن بتاعها رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (16 فبراير 2010)

*
شكرا علي مروركم*


 :94:   :94:   :94:​


----------



## eng_gegy (20 فبراير 2010)

جميلة جدا ميرسي كتير


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

ترنيمه جميله جدا والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

​


جورج سمير @ قال:


> ترنيمه جميله جدا والرب يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا علي مرورك

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (22 فبراير 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> ربنا يباركك





*شكرا علي مرورك

الرب يباركك*​


----------

